# How to download the source code without compling?



## jronald (May 16, 2013)

To install larbin, a header file needs to be modified for configuration, but `make` will not provide such a chance to modify it. How to just fetch the code?

BTW, what's going on about the dependencies then?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2013)

A build normally follows these steps (there's more but these are probably the important ones):

```
make fetch
make extract
make patch
make configure
```
Your best bet at changing the source code is probably after `make patch`. Edit the sources in the work/ directory and proceed as normal afterwards.

You can also create a patch file that will be automatically applied during the build, see the Porter's Handbook for more information.


----------



## jronald (May 16, 2013)

Very helpful, thanks.


----------

